

Digital Baby Book Tool Moment Garden Adds Mobile Apps - garbowza
http://betakit.com/2012/04/10/digital-baby-book-tool-moment-garden-adds-mobile-apps

======
jsulak
Interesting. Is there an option to export everything? I looked around but
couldn't find it. That's a critically important feature, since the idea is
that this would replace a photo album (to some extent).

I recently had a daughter, and created a private jekyll-powered blog to share
photos, etc. with family and friends. I went to all that trouble because:

1\. I want it private. Facebook is creepy. 2\. I wanted complete control over
the data. Years from now, I want to be _absolutely_ sure those memories are
still accessible.

~~~
garbowza
We're actually working on an export feature now. We keep full resolution
copies of all photos because so many people want to use Moment Garden to
backup their baby photos.

~~~
jsulak
Great! I think this could be a big market, especially with the ability to post
quickly from mobile devices.

